# (AL) HRCH, Derby List, QAA Black male for stud



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Juice is now a GRHRCH as well as QA2 with 2 open jams in 4 starts. 
FC AFC Wood River's Franchise X Buckshots Pure Pleasure MH
Juice is now a GRHRCH going 2 for 2. 
Juice is roughly 80lbs--black male and doesn't carry any color that I know of. CNM clear, EIC carrier. Elbows normal and Hips good
LR-CNM494/30M-VPI
LR-380690 cerf
LR-203952628M-VPI hips
LR-EL59275M28-VPI elbows

Excellent marking, very intellegent, and extremely compliant. His line manners are always great, quiet on line, very high drive dog that is also very low maintenance. His is a very nice lining dog and always has a good attitude whether it was drill work or marks--his attitude enver changes. He is 3.5 yrs old

Winner of Atlanta RC derby in fall of 2012 and Northeast TN RC derby in fall of 2012--won 2 of his first 4 derbies and only 7 total

Got QAA in the fall of 2013 in his 4th trial

He ran the grand with Stephen Durrence this spring, 2014 and passed. One of 48 dogs to pass out of 413--this is his only grand attempt to date--100% pass rate in HRC

1/1 in master

He will be running the grand again this fall and will be running all age stakes once his grand title is complete

I can be contacted for pictures or questions at 256-590-2063 or [email protected] or [email protected][/Negative brucelosis and health clearances required. 

Contact Stephen Durrence with Taylor Farm Kennels in Sylvania GA for a reference

He has sired two litters so far--both very young but showing nice potential. I have a 6 month old from his first breeding that is showing very nice marking ability.


----------

